# Cyclogest Pessaries and thrush



## debsxxx (Nov 13, 2009)

when using passaries in 2ww is it normal to get thrush or thrush type symptoms  . also can i take anything for it like the tablet and cream


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Debs,

It isn't particularly common but it is 'normal' for some people to get thrush when using the pessaries. You can take clotrimazole cream/pessaries to ease the itch and help clear things up during the 2ww if you need to.

All the best for the 2ww   
Maz x


----------

